# azureus in bad shape



## sck90 (May 13, 2009)

Hey, it's my first post on this forum, but I'm reading a lot of threads since 2-3 months. It's really nice and full of information!

This summer, in july, I bought 3 young azureus (about 5-6 month old). They are living in a 30 gallon vivarium.

They never had any problem, the 3 frogs have always eaten really well since this summer and I never have seen them fighting.

But, this morning, one of the three seems to be in a bad shape. In fact, she doesn't eat even if fruit flies walk just ahead of her. She is ''low'' on her feet (like if she was crouched) and she is not very active. It kind of worries me because she has never been like that before.

I was thinking maybe she is bullied by one of the other frogs...but I watched them, and she doesn't seem to be stressed by the other frogs.

I also thought about supplements. I give them a mix of vitamins and calciums (reptivite) 1x / week. Is this enough? Maybe she is lacking calcium, and that would explain why she is crouched?

The two other frogs seem in perfect shape...they eat well and are active.

Do you have any idea about her problem? Is it normal that, once in a while, a frog is not eating?

Thank you in advance,

Sam

ps: sorry for my english, I'm a french canadian


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you done an exam looking for possible injuries or any wounds on the underside? Just a suggestion, Bill


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Im not a frog expert or even a frog doctor but I would pull the sick frog out of her tank if you suspect her being bullied. You can closly watch her and monitor if she eats if she is in a temp tank. 

Is she strong enough for the stress of pulling her out?

As far as the dusting with calcium and vitamins, I dust every time I feed. I have been told its best to dust every time.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

pictures help much better than description...


----------



## sck90 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the answers.

Unfortenately, my camera is broken, so I will not be able to take a picture of my frog.

I'll try to keep an eye on her and I will keep you informed.

Thanks again!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I would say put her in a seperate tank if it wont cause her too much stress. If she still does bad, it might be something else thats wrong.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

I use supplements at every feeding for my darts. 

Since you stated that you dusted their food 1x a week, that may make up for a bit of what is going on..

just an observation.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to posting!

If you purchased the trio last Summer at about 6 months old, they would be coming into adulthood now. Even if you don't observe any obvious fighting, the stress of a more dominate frog can cause the death of the weaker one very quickly (often, by the time you might notice the decline, it is very difficult to say the weakened frog). This is why most hobbyists here would recommend keeping adult tinctorius frogs in pairs.

If you move the frog, make sure there are hiding spots and lots of foliage in the new tank and don't add more than a few fruit flies at a time (as these can stress a weakened frog even more). If you can take some photos, members here can help you determine which sexes you have with your trio.

Good luck, Richard.


----------

